

Show HN:What does your name look like? - LogicLrd
http://namestofaces.com

======
jerfelix
Version 2 should "average" the faces of the people with that name. See what
the average "Helga" looks like, vs. the average "Brad".

~~~
LogicLrd
That is an awesome idea, thank you Sir.

------
sp332
It's just a Bing image search, e.g.
[http://www.bing.com/images/search?pq=face%2520of%2520stanfor...](http://www.bing.com/images/search?pq=face%2520of%2520stanford%2520tree&sc=1-21&sp=-1&sk=&qpvt=stanford+tree&q=stanford+tree&qft=+filterui:face-
portrait&FORM=R5IR27) There's a button on the side to toggle "face search".

------
yuvadam
Pretty naive implementation. This is no more than a wrapper around Bing image
search. As far as I can tell, no further logic happens in the app.

Not quite sure how useful this is. However, if you can create a facial mash-up
by first names... Now that can be interesting.

~~~
officemonkey
Unless you have a relatively rare name with a very popular frontrunner, such
as "Cary" or "Dizzy."

------
jimminy
Should be marked NSFW, James returned several images with tits.

~~~
pinchyfingers
In the results for 'James', I find 'James King' to be less offensive than
'James Carpinello'.

------
badclient
How is this different than me typing my name on facebook and seeing what folks
look like?

I'm sure I'm missing something..

------
NeekGerd
You should "turn off" a full-name when it already has a photo. Avoiding
getting 20 photos of the same person if the name is not really used. It would
give the "app" much more dimension. Little style with the typed search, the
results given etc... would be cool too.

------
curiousepic
I was hoping this would be a system that determines what kind of faces go with
different kinds of names, like "Hm, he doesn't really look like a Steve."

------
playhard
I don't get it! Google image search does this!

------
FrancescoRizzi
I think it will take a few years before I can use my first name and not be
associated with Mr. Schettino's image..

------
botolo
Nice implementation of an image search engine. I would love to be able to
share faces and maybe star them.

------
pinchyfingers
The app is predisposed towards images of attractive people.

------
lilb
AKA celebs that you share a name with.

------
nyellin
How does this work?

~~~
ktsmith
Go to bings image search, put in a name, on the left side select people then
select 'head and shoulders'. You'll get the same results without the names
quite so prominently placed.

If you inspect this page you'll notice all the images come from bing, this is
wrapping their search results via the api.

